# silkoflex



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm sure silkoflex has been mentioned many times in these forums but I did a search and only found one post. What I want to know is where can I buy it?

Regards Frank


Perhaps I've got the wrong spelling


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

I think you have got the spelling wrong, as far as I know it is

SIKAFLEX


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Sikaflex. Good stuff, i got some from my local caravan dealler.

abp have it in their list mail order part no 38-8686 at 7.95 a tube.

You should be able to find it locally. Sikaflex 512

Regards

Lampie


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Brian that spelling gives me far more hits but now I wonder what grade to use. Initially I want to waterproof the hairline crack on some existing sealant which has pulled away from the metal roof of my van then later I will replace the sealant in total. Has anyone any ideas what grade?


Regards Frank


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Sallytraffic

You have got the right stuff in mind, without going and getting it out of the hold I am sure it is 512.

Lampie


----------

